# 'I love mummy' baby clothes!



## Ju_bubbs

Is it just me or do these kinds of things only come in packs with 'I love daddy' too!? Yes it would be amazing if every baby had a wonderful Mummy AND Daddy, but not all do :nope:


----------



## billy2mm

this pisses me off too!!

you can buy the single t-shirts and stuff but packs all have daddy in them too. everywhere i look it seems to be all about daddy clothes at the moment and hardly any mummy stuff!


----------



## expecting09

I got a gift set when Kacie was born with 'I love mummy' and 'I love daddy', when I seen it my step-mum quickly nicked the 'I love daddy' stuff back :haha:


----------



## sciencemum

Phew, im not the only one that notices that. 
It's annoying cause you get a lot more single pack of "i love daddy" than "i love mummy"


----------



## teal

I find this really frustrating! 
I did get a giraffe set in mothercare which had a bib that said "mummy loves me" :flower:


----------



## scottishgal89

i hate that too.
there is more i love daddy stuff
:(


----------



## SophiasMummy

yeh ti drives me nuts to i really wanted to get some i love mummy stuff but all sets have i love daddy stuff too


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

I got Lillie a babygrow from next that says " I love mummy" you could buy the love daddy seperate, but I got two i love mummys instead...;) x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

yea ive seen a few seperate ones around, but they seem to cost the same as a pack of 5 with 1 i love mummy, 1 i love daddy, 1 i love mummy and daddy and 2 patterened ones!

Maybe I'll get some plain ones and a marker pen :haha:


----------



## Neferet

I find this so annoying! 
I bought a set of bibs a few weeks ago. Didn't really look at them and when I got home I realised one of them said 'I love Daddy' on it. I swiftly put that one in the bin!


----------



## lushious09

these upset me and anger me also... i find it quite arrogant 2bh as if everyone assumes people having babies will have a partner involved ... i got given a baby romper with i love mummy on it... i wont be using it on LO tho... just feels like a spiteful statement considering situations 2bh


----------



## ProzacQueen

this makes me laugh too. what they should say is, ''daddy is useless but thank goodness for my mummy'' or ''daddy who?''

what does annoy me is all the girlie tops says ''daddys little girl''

dont think i have EVER seen one saying ''mummys little girl''


----------



## Lissa3120

ProzacQueen said:


> this makes me laugh too. what they should say is, ''daddy is useless but thank goodness for my mummy'' or ''daddy who?''
> 
> what does annoy me is all the girlie tops says ''daddys little girl''
> 
> dont think i have EVER seen one saying ''mummys little girl''

Totally made my day. I'd pay good money for a T-shirt that said those!!
And no i haven't seen anything suggesting that the child could be mummy's little girl/boy or apple of mummy's eye. it's all about the daddy... oh wait what did daddy do apart from buy some stupid T-shirt? Oh yeah that's right... nothing, he didnt carry baby for 9 months and then have to push it out of his manhood, oh no, he just had to stick it on in there have the time of his life, finish the job walk away and sit back and buy shitty clothes. But i don't take anything away from genuinly good dad's... i just think mums should have a bit more credit for what they have to go through and put up with.
Rant over... sorry :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I feel the same way, it makes me mad when I see anything that says daddy on it! :haha: quintin has tons of I love mommy clothes tho,


----------



## purpledahlia

Thinking about it, Ava doesnt have anything with I love mummy, she has 1 vest which says '' i love mommy'' but thats it. I havnt ever tried to get one cos i assumed they all came in packs. Shes got one ''grandma's little helper'' etc, but i gave up trying to find mummy ones, the vest she has is from canada!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I know we're all in different situations but i get the i love daddy ones too. No matter how i feel about FIB i want A to start with a good view of him and he'll see pictures of him wearing them. 

I would find it really annoying if FOB wasn't around though!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah I would still put LO in i love daddy stuff if he was going to be part of LO's life, but unfortunately FOB is denying even being the father even tho he blatantly knows that he is.. so thats not gunna work lol :(


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Ju_bubbs said:


> Yeah I would still put LO in i love daddy stuff if he was going to be part of LO's life, but unfortunately FOB is denying even being the father even tho he blatantly knows that he is.. so thats not gunna work lol :(

:hugs: 

Plain stuff and fabric pens definitely sound like the way forward to me!


----------



## KiansMummy

i hate that i saw a pack of vests with i love mummy on i bought them and when i opened them some had i love daddy on grrrrr x


----------



## staycutee

it is really annoying. You would think they'd make only "mummy" ones considering that there are lots of single parent nowadays.


----------

